# Is Beech a good wood for a self bow?



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 13, 2011)

Just curious.  Asking for a friend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2011)

It's marginal at best. Long/wide/low poundage bow it will work, but the couple I've seen had a lot of set or broke fairly quickly.


----------



## chehawknapper (Apr 14, 2011)

Not my first choice when there are so many other great woods to choose from.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll let him know.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmm, never used Beech wood for a self bow but if the limbs are wide enough and its tillered correctly and the wood is good and dry it might work. 

I found a tree that was growing along the highway right of way that is some type of evergreen, it has big leaves like a Magnolia tree but it wasn't a Magnolia. Since a cutting crew was getting ready to widen the right of way I cut the tree down, split it, let it dry and made a bow out of it. The wood was easy to work with and beautiful . The bow pulls probably 65 lbs. and I still use it occasionally, no problems with it whatsoever. Give the Beech a try, you might be surprised with it. Lots of bow people have told me an evergreen true and the one growing beside the highway was, you can't make a good bow out of it. Well, Red Cedar works well for me, and it makes a beautiful bow also. Be sure your wood is DRY before constructing your bow.


----------

